# Being a GR Rescue Volunteer



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Everyone

I just emailed our local rescue to ask if I can help with any volunteering!! I am SO excited  I am not sure if I could be a foster home at this time but they are looking for volunteers for other activities. (I used to dog walk at a Golden Retriever Club in Louisville)

I think there are several members here that foster or volunteer! I feel like its my duty to help within my community and why not do it with these fur babies??

I am curious as what got people involved with their local rescue/shelter/club and what you do to volunteer?

:wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, we started volunteering a year or two after we adopted our 1st female Golden from a rescue. 

We started with boothwork at various events. And it was fun b/c we brought our dog! Then I moved onto coordinating some events and now I do vet checks / references, phone interviews and also home visit interviews. I also coordinate some of the volunteer activities (boothwork at local pet supply stores). 

My resume is expanding. LOL 

I really enjoy this part of rescuing. I don't think I'd be a good foster home b/ c no dog coming here would ever leave. And I don't think that's the best decision in adopting a new dog. 

There are LOTS of different jobs in rescue. Good luck!:wavey:

p.s. Yes, I agree it is a "service work" - a duty - how nice to give our time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I started 3 years ago, when I got Maggie and she needed a playmate. My trainer suggested to foster a dog who needed a place to stay until they got adopted and Maggie needed a playmate. I not only foster, but do home visits, go pick dogs up from shelters, owner turn ins, etc do adoption days on Saturday and Sundays, run them to the vets.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not involved with rescue, but my hat's off to all of you who do. You really make a difference to the dogs whose lives you touch, directly or indirectly.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I got involved with Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas (GRRNT) shortly after I adopted my male, Golden, Trooper. I foster when I can (really hard to do for me~because it always breaks my heart to let them go) and I do home visits, and transports when I'm needed.

My neighbor doesn't know how I foster with three dogs of my own and I say it's just like raising kids~loving one more isn't any more difficult! 

Kathy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! They will love having you. I work with an organization who helps other rescues. I do everything I do from home and a few times a year attend and work an event.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I got involved by offering my weekends to help clean and feed the animals, then it turned into fundraisers and fosters....I still clean 2 shelters on weekends and help with other events in this area shelter and with 1 in Maine once a month.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for wanting to help out!! If you do not want to try fostering you could always see if they need help in doing home visits for appicants. Also assistance in fund raising I sure is always needed. I am sure you will enjoy being apart of a rescue.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa said:


> We started with boothwork at various events. And it was fun b/c we brought our dog! Then I moved onto coordinating some events and now I do vet checks / references, phone interviews and also home visit interviews. I also coordinate some of the volunteer activities (boothwork at local pet supply stores).


Just sent you a PM about this. We live in the same area and I thought you might be just the one to ask about helping out GRIN.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Just sent you a PM about this. We live in the same area and I thought you might be just the one to ask about helping out GRIN.


Thanks for your offer to help! I pm'd you back!


If there's anyone else in NE Ohio out there who wants to help with Golden rescue, please feel free to PM me!


----------

